# "No source code is available"-Fehlermeldung mit EMF-Modell bei GWT



## kidsos (29. Apr 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

nach einem kleinen Ausflug in die Welt der Modellierung mit EMF habe ich es endlich geschafft, mir einen passendes Modell zusammen zu bauen (siehe Thread -> Post 15). Aus diesem Modell habe ich mir die Klassen generieren lassen und in das shared-Package des GWT-Projekts gelegt (sowohl Client als auch Server müssen das Modell kennen, daher liegen die dort). Um genau zu sein, hat EMF folgende Packages unterhalb vom shared-Package generiert:

- *.shared.model
- *.shared.model.impl
- *.shared.util

Da GWT mit EMF so nichts anfangen kann, hab ich in das "war/WEB-INF/lib"-Verzeichnis die "org.eclipse.emf.ecore_2.5.0.v200906151043.jar"-Datei gelegt, damit die EMF-Klassen aufgelöst werden können.

Um zu sehen, ob auch alles klappt, erzeuge ich in der onModuleLoad()-Methode eine Instanz des Modells und fülle das Modell mit entsprechenden Werten. Wenn ich das Projekt jetzt starte, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Line 21: No source code is available for type de.philipp.gwt.emf.shared.model.ModelFactory; did you forget to inherit a required module?
Line 22: No source code is available for type de.philipp.gwt.emf.shared.model.ApplicationModel; did you forget to inherit a required module?
Line 24: No source code is available for type de.philipp.gwt.emf.shared.model.Contact; did you forget to inherit a required module?
Line 31: No source code is available for type de.philipp.gwt.emf.shared.model.Address; did you forget to inherit a required module?
Line 40: No source code is available for type de.philipp.gwt.emf.shared.model.Job; did you forget to inherit a required module?
Line 44: No source code is available for type de.philipp.gwt.emf.shared.model.Status; did you forget to inherit a required module?
Line 50: No source code is available for type de.philipp.gwt.emf.shared.model.ApplicationItem; did you forget to inherit a required module?
```
Wie kann das denn sein, dass der Quellcode für die Klassen nicht verfügbar ist? (das sind übrigens die Klassen, die im shared-Package liegen)
In der Module File habe ich 
	
	
	
	





```
<source path='shared.*'/>
```
 angegeben, damit auch alle Subpackages  mit einbezogen werden. Demnach müsste doch eigentlich der "Client" die Klassen kennen.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiter helfen kann.

Danke


----------



## kidsos (6. Mai 2010)

Weiß denn niemand, wo ich evtl. ansetzen könnte?


----------



## kidsos (7. Mai 2010)

Erst mit dem kommenden Eclipse 3.6 unterstützt EMF auch GWT, siehe hier. Allerdings klappt die Installation vom M7-Release nach dieser Anleitung nicht wirklich bei mir. Muss ich wohl auf die Final Ende Juli warten.


----------

